# New to Atv plowing.



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey all, I've been a long time member here and usually plow with my truck every year. But this summer I bought a new quad and got it set up for plowing my driveway. The guy I work for suggested he wants to plop me in a large plaza with open sidewalk and right next door to that is a housing development with lots of sidewalk to plow.

I have a 2017 Polaris Sportsman. I've fitted it with an Eagle 60" blade with the electric turn system. I've also upgraded the tires from 24" to 26" Kenda BearClaw HTR radial Tires. I've added heated grips, thumb and seat. I've also added a second Battery setup with two new AGM batteries. I plan to use my Polaris Lock n ride box as a salt bin/ballast holding device. I'm contemplating buying a cab for it, I did see a nice one on eBay for 500$.

I'm sure most of you wouldn't give up a comfy cozy truck, but I'm ready to try something different and I'll be getting my same hourly rate. (He's hoping to pay less shovelers with me around) I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like a nice unit.

only thing I might think about adding is Handle bar mitts,

I have a set and along with Heated Grips I can plow with light weight gloves on which is nice instead of big bulky winter gloves.

Keeps the wind off your hands.

How long will you be plowing for? at a time?

what is the temp at usually?

good luck!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I’ll have to try the bar mitts! I’m not really sure but probably for few hours at a time plowing. Temps around here are usually in the low 20’s for a good storm. I’ll have my truck for heat if I get too cold.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

this is my 02 Honda Rancher I'm setting up for winter plowing duty at my sister in laws house in town.

Koplin atv mitts,
https://www.amazon.com/Kolpin-Geartector-Mitts-Black-92185/dp/B001Q4YMXA

Heated hand grips as well.

My 02 Honda foreman has Moose ATV Mitts and they work okay but are a tight fit to get over all the control to put them on.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your temps are in the 20 degree range you should be fine for plowing,

I have a cab for my ATV and have used it 2 years in the 15 years I have plowed snow with the ATV. If your on/off the ATV a lot the cab is pain to deal with but if your only on the ATV to whole time then the Cab is nice but it limits your vision on things. But if your in windy conditions the cab is nice to keep the wind off of you.

With the Heated grips keeping my hands warm I can plow snow for a long time before I get cold.

I still have the cab if run into super cold or windy conditions, My ATV lives in a heated work shop and I can have the cab on in 40 minutes I think.

but I only plow my own drive and if I get cold I can just stop and go inside to warm up.


----------



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow I was considering building a cab. Well in truth making my son in-law weld me one out of square aluminum tubing. Making it in disassemblable sections. 40 minutes seems like to long time, although I’m retired so it doesn’t matter if I take a little longer to assemble.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i think without a weather break of some sort you will be pretty beat up after about 4 hrs(if you are afog like me


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

With the way things go for me I think I could due 20 minutes but most my 20 minutes projects turn into 40minutes or more.

It doesn't matter much to me cause I'll be putting the cab on in a heated work shop. Id probably spend 20 minutes of the 40 looking for that last part or tool I need to get the job done.

I still have the cab and wont be parting with it that is for sure and If I had a 2-4 hour route I might be putting the cab on.

But I only due my own drive now and if I get cold I can stop and go inside to warm up.

At a super Push I can clean enough to get in out in 10 minutes or so.

pic of ATV with Cab on


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I dont plow with my atv but have rode it many times in the snow and sub *10 temps for hours.
Those handle bar mitts are great and i have a set. They dont hold a candle to gloves and handle bar heaters arnt really needed with them.
Also look into a heated sweatshirt or jacket. This will help you keep warm on and off the atv. I have a milwaukee vest and love it with layers ontop of it. A bit more user friendly than a atv cab and no foggy or iced up windows to look out.


----------

